# 4th of July safty for dogs.



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Just need some helpful hints on what to watch out for on puppy safty today and tomarrow?


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Keep the dog inside the house. If you are going out, keep the dog inside house in a crate. Turn on some music or tv loud enough to drown out any fireworks.

Your dog will be safe, sound and calm....

I don't let my dog any where near fireworks. They are not good for dogs period.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Yes! Great answer I like that. Does anyone have anything else. I'm looking for every thing here guys.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

I like to run a couple fans that make extra noise along with the tv or radio.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

my dog loves them, she hated them at 1st and we put her inside with music and now laitly she loves um, i still keep her away a bit


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

kevin.k said:


> my dog loves them, she hated them at 1st and we put her inside with music and now laitly she loves um, i still keep her away a bit


My dog likes them too....but that IS the problem! Just because the sound may or may not scare them, doesn't make them good for dogs.

Heres a couple basic potential pitfalls....

1. Dog bolts into street to chase sound....gets hit by car.

2. Dog chases after and catches fireworks...not good.

3. Dog disobeys commands due to too much excitement....runs wildly looking for "gunshot"....gets lost. Starts chasing a cat...runs away...etc...

4. Even the most gunbroke dogs can develop a fear of the loud sounds. Most dogs associate the loud sounds with guns, birds and or retreiving. Makes the sound bareable for them. All of the "fun" parts are gone with fireworks.....just loud irritating sounds....no "rewards". Look at it this way...put a jackhammer in your ear all day and have the boss take away your paycheck!

Bottom line...it's just not worth it guys...why take a chance for something to go wrong? You have nothing to gain and a lot to lose! Keep your buddies in a crate for a couple days!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

We had our town's Canada day fireworks on July 1, right behind our house. All i did was send both the dogs downstairs witht the door shut and the TV cranked. It worked good and both are scared of fireworks.


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

We had the canada day festivities out camping for the first. my lab slept through it all. she was in the holiday trailer. didnt even budge.. Tonight we celebrate the fourth of july (i grew up in texas). i am going to turn on the radio for my gwp's they dont like noise unless someone is holding a rifle..


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Heres a clip of a wild lion hunt and a dog who grabs a roman candle, perfect reason to leave the dogs in a safe place on the 4th. I have gotten a new puppy the past two years around the fourth and I was very careful, with them.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks to all. Had a great 4th and nothing bad happend. One more year down. Seems to me something always happens.


----------

